
Vectr is a free cross-platform graphics app you can learn to use in minutes - gerfficiency
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/09/15/vectr-is-an-excellent-free-cross-platform-graphics-app-you-can-learn-to-use-in-minutes/
======
nbudden
Hey Guys!

Vectr CEO here. We've been building Vectr for a few years, and just came out
of beta today.

Hope you like Vectr! Happy to answer any questions you may have ;)

~~~
gigatexal
I was just looking for something like this. Kudos.

Curious, what is the future monetization plans?

~~~
nbudden
Hey! Glad you ask.

In the future we'll do two things (1) a built-in marketplace, and (2) a pro
account with powerful collaboration.

The marketplace is a space where Vectr users will be able to create/share/sell
design assets to one another. The pro account will include things like built-
in version control, clickable mockups, prototyping tools, etc.

~~~
gigatexal
Very cool. Good luck I am sure we will all be watching how you guys do in this
space.

------
gerfficiency
Related ShowHN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12506025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12506025)

